# 1961 Chrome AMF Westpoint



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2010)

This is a Little Rock, Arkansas built bike that is in amazing condition. It's like it was in a time warp. All original, really fabulous bike that I am starting to really like. Should I leave the somewhat tattered old bicycle license sticker on the rear fender, or clean it off?


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess you don't live in arkansas, your AMF is too fine. I live an hour from the abandoned plant and own 3 AMFs a 1961,1974,1984 AND mine don't look that good.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sad that Americans can't make American bicycles still, in America. I guess the good old days are in the past. Photos of these old factories would probably be interesting. And Sad?


----------

